# Stuff I want to know! (From an email)



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

If man evolved from monkeys and apes, why do we still have monkeys and apes? 

What if there were no hypothetical questions? 

If a deaf person swears, does his mother wash his hands with soap? 

If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation? 

Is there another word for synonym? 

What do you do when you see an endangered animal eating an endangered plant? 

Would a fly without wings be called a walk? 

If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked? 

Can vegetarians eat animal crackers? 

If the police arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to start speaking? 

Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery? 

How is it possible to have a civil war? 

If one member of a synchronized swim team drowns, do the rest drown too? 

If you ate both pasta and antipasto, would you still be hungry? 

If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done? 

Whose cruel idea was it for the word "Lisp" to have "S" in it? 

Why are hemorrhoids called "hemorrhoids" instead of "asteroids"? 

Why is it called tourist season if we can't shoot at them? 

If you spin an oriental man in a circle three times does he become disoriented? 

If a pig loses its voice is it disgruntled?

Can an atheist get insurance coverage for acts of God?

Why do they sterilize lethal injection needles?

How come Donald Duck doesn't wear pants but when he gets out of the shower he hides himself with a towel?

Why would Superman want to leap over tall buildings in a single bound? HE CAN FLY!!!

Why does Superman stand there and let the bullets bounce off his chest but when they throw the gun, he ducks?

If 95% of accidents take place in the home, where do homeless people have 95% of their accidents?

Why dosen't Tarzan have a beard? (neither does George of the Jungle come to think of it)

Where do Bruce Banner's shoes go when he changes into the Incredible Hulk?

If a cowboy gets fired is he deranged?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I can answer the Superman questions if anyone is interested


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Let's hear it then Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Papa Bones said:


> Why would Superman want to leap over tall buildings in a single bound? HE CAN FLY!!!
> 
> Why does Superman stand there and let the bullets bounce off his chest but when they throw the gun, he ducks?
> 
> Where do Bruce Banner's shoes go when he changes into the Incredible Hulk?


Originally, The Golden Age Superman, Kal-L (as he was originally known), the last son of Krypton of what would later be known as Earth 2 pre-Crisis on Infinite Earths, was not able to fly. He was more of a "super human" in that he was strong, fast and could jump really, really high - hence the "leap tall buildings in a single bound." That's what he was able to do - jump really REALLY high....Later in Pre-Crisis and then Post-Crisis/Crisis on Infinite Earth continuity, Supes of Earth 2 can fly, proper 

As to the ducking, I pass that off as bad acting by Kirk Alyn and/or George Reeves 

Oh and Dr. Banner's shoes just explode off his feet. :googly:


----------

